# Memorisation



## FinnTheCuber101 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi,
I'm trying to get into blindfolded solving, and am having trouble with memorisation. I use the standard letter scheme, and once I get two letter I often cannot think of a word or words out of them. Even if I do manage to come up with words, when I get up to them I don't know which two letters are the ones I need to use. Are there any techniques to help this?
Thanks


----------



## Boneless (Mar 26, 2017)

There are actually lists of words if you don't want to have to think of your own on the spot: http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/BLD_Memorization


----------



## FinnTheCuber101 (Mar 26, 2017)

Boneless said:


> There are actually lists of words if you don't want to have to think of your own on the spot: http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/BLD_Memorization


Thanks! I'll look into this.


----------



## Boneless (Mar 26, 2017)

FinnTheCuber101 said:


> Thanks! I'll look into this.


No problem!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 26, 2017)

This is a nice resource for finding famous people http://peoplebyinitials.com


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 26, 2017)

I group the most uncommon letters together, v and w are the same sticker for example, also i group vowels together so i get more vowel not vowel pairs, (i dont but i would if it didnt crush with my not letter pairs standard bld memo system) that would mean changing the letter scheme but if you are down better now than later, i always thought having a random scheme was stupid af


----------



## Ollie (Mar 26, 2017)

See my signature.


----------

